# Canon is rumoured to buy Axis.



## DominoDude (Feb 10, 2015)

This came as a news flash just minutes ago from a newspaper: Canon Inc. plans to buy Axis Communications.
Axis is a maker of various surveillance camera systems.

Update: A brief comment from Axis homepage -> http://www.axis.com/corporate/investor/corporate_governance/canon.htm
The press release -> http://www.axis.com/corporate/press/releases/viewstory.php?case_id=3787


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 10, 2015)

Canon entered into the surveillance market a couple of years ago, and has been increasing their presence. They developed a ultra low light sensor which probably went into military applications first, but will see industrial and commercial applications as well.

Its a rapidly growing business, so its better than going into MF.


----------



## DominoDude (Feb 11, 2015)

*nods* Yeah, it should be a good market segment to grow in. Profitable...
The response here on the stock exchange has been very very positive after this news break. Axis stock went up 50%.
I don't know how easy it will be to "amalgamate" these two companies and their respective cultures, but there surely will come interesting products and technology out of it.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 11, 2015)

DominoDude said:


> *nods* Yeah, it should be a good market segment to grow in. Profitable...
> The response here on the stock exchange has been very very positive after this news break. Axis stock went up 50%.
> I don't know how easy it will be to "amalgamate" these two companies and their respective cultures, but there surely will come interesting products and technology out of it.



I expect that Canon is merely finding a captive outlet for their sensors, and probably lenses as well. 
There may be other components and software that can be shared with slight modification which will reduce costs. Axis is going to continue acting as a separate company for now, but I'm sure they will be buying Canon components for new models.


----------



## canonvoir (Feb 12, 2015)

Duhua is really putting the screws to higher end cameras such as Axis but just on a few lines. You can pick up an outdoor 3MP day/night camera for $122 on Amazon.


----------



## adventureous (Feb 12, 2015)

Don't put all your eggs in one basket.


----------

